# Single embryo transfer?



## mandyh (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi ladies


Now that DS is almost 3 we've decided to use our frosties and try for another. I had a consultation at St Mary's in Manchester and was told that they will only put one embryo back as there is more chance of it working once you have had a baby, and they want to avoid multiples.


Is this standard procedure? Can't seem to find any other info on it.


Thanks
Mandy


----------



## Eeejay (Feb 27, 2009)

NO NO NO not standard at all. My clinic have never agreed that a previous pregnancy increases chances. Also a frozen embie has its chance reduced by 10-15%. My clinic have suggested that they are more keen to put two back on a frozen cycle. R u NHS funded? I'm private so maybe different x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Mandy,

I agree with Eeejay 100 %.  My clinic said with a fresh cycle of IVF you have a 1 in 3 chance of it working, with a frozen cycle a 1 in 5 chance of it working.  A lot of clinic's won't freeze just one embryo, as the chances of it thawing perfectly are very slim.  I had 3 frozen and the clinic wouldn't thaw less then 2.

I had all 3 thawed and the best 2 put back.  It sadly ended in miscarriage and I believe it was because the embryo's were not a great quality and that they lost cell's when thawing.

I would really push for the 2 to be thawed or tell them you will move them to another clinic.

Good luck
Stacey
x


----------



## mandyh (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks Ladies. I'm NHS so I don't think they give me the choice    I've got 8 frozen so might have a free try with them and see what happens. I think they automatically thaw 2 and pick the best one.


Fingers crossed!


Mandy


----------

